# 3 Free soap making ebooks



## codymi (Jan 27, 2014)

At least they're free right now. I don't know how long they'll last or how informative they are.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&tag=learningandye-20&linkId=JJZTBDQYQ37PYA5D

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&tag=learningandye-20&linkId=ZMS736HEGDJNU5A7

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&tag=learningandye-20&linkId=JL7PPWITALGSP5ZI


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you the first and last were still free. This is on the list of learn this Winter


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

not free anymore....$2.99 for kindle.


----------

